# Solved: Surround Sound to "RED, WHITE, and Yellow"



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm asking this for a friend, it's over my head. His dad just bought a surround sound, his TV is about 3 years old. He only has the standard "red, white, and yellow" hookups. The surround sound cables are, if I have it correctly, Red, green, and blue, (sound correct)? Anyway, they don't match the TV. The instructions don't tell them how to hook it up. Can anyone help us out? I don't know the make either, I just a messenger, sorry. I know that's not a lot of information, Once I post, I'll send him the link, and let him watch for the answers. Thanks
Silverado.....


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

make and model would help a lot

RED/White/Yellow - sounds like the standard phono/RCA for 
Audio stereo left and right channels and Video signal - and may well be inputs rather than outputs ????

I have Red/White/Yellow on my TV and my DVD/RW but they are inputs on the DVD AV3 input 
and not surrond sound


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Red, White, and Yellow, are the standard inputs, I'll try to get the make and model, but will that really help with the surround sound?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Red Green and blue sounds like hookups for Hi Def??

Surround sound should be white and red i would think if you are talking about what would connect from the output of the tv to the input of the stereo amplifier


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The red/white/yellow RCA plugs are for stereo and composite video.

I think you need to come up with actual make/model numbers for the equipment. The surround sound won't connect to those.


----------



## WarC (Dec 26, 2001)

The TV would have to have stereo Audio Out connections on the back for the surround sound system to plug directly into it. Otherwise he's McForked and would have to have the speakers going into a receiver or DVD player, then have the Audio Out on the receiver/DVD player going into the Audio In's on the TV.


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Here is what I was told by my friend:
"HE has both inputs and outputs". He told me that he thought the blue green and red are for progressve scan dvd player. He checked and the surround sound system is an amplifier/dvd player with progressive scan. He stopped buy the a Bestbuy store today and talked to a guy there. He said it will still work and the blue red green are for High Definition TV. I should be able to hook it up with the normal wires".
I hope this makes sense to you, it doesn't to me. If he has both inputs and outputs is he ok?


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

silverado4 said:


> Here is what I was told by my friend:
> "HE has both inputs and outputs". He told me that he thought the blue green and red are for progressve scan dvd player. He checked and the surround sound system is an amplifier/dvd player with progressive scan. He stopped buy the a Bestbuy store today and talked to a guy there. He said it will still work and the blue red green are for High Definition TV. I should be able to hook it up with the normal wires".
> I hope this makes sense to you, it doesn't to me. If he has both inputs and outputs is he ok?


The blue, green, and red are simply a more advanced form of carrying a video signal called "Component". You have 4 types of video signal (analog that is), Coaxial (cable), Composite (RCA), S-Video, and Component (Red, Green, and Blue). The video signals as listed go from poorest signal (coaxial) to best (component).

The TV will work fine with Composite (RCA--yellow), but check to see if it has S-Video (see attached picture--its the connection with all the holes--the yellow is composite video and the red and white are right/left RCA audio). If it has an S-video connection, he should use that because the video signal will be better.

Honestly, though, if all he has is Composite video (RCA) on his TV, then he should get a new TV--that's a pretty run-of-the-mill signal--I wouldn't call it crappy, but it doesn't compare to component. And he should get one that is Hi-Def ready if he has Hi-Def channels available in his area.


----------



## Mulderator (Feb 20, 1999)

This is probably what the back of the television looks like (see below) note the yellow composite RCA video connection (No. 3) and the S-Video connection (No. 2) are redudant--that is either one can be used, but as I stated, the S-Video should be used if its available since its a better quality signal. This made little difference when everything was VCR tape because the video signal wasn't very good, but with DVD, that signal is much better and you'll notice a difference between S-Video and composite.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

See the types of hook ups that are here. http://bestbuy-cnet.com.com/4352-12658_7-6544371.html


----------



## silverado4 (Nov 9, 2004)

Thanks for all your answers, I'll give him this link to look at these answers. They look good to me. I looked at Best Buy myself over the weekend. There are sure a lot of LCD tv's out there. What should I look for when I buy a HDTV? I will have to shortly. I have a cabinet that will take a 32" one. Have a suggestions on a good one? Thanks.


----------

